# Chittim Ranch Deer Lease- 2013-2014 Holden Pasture "Part 2"



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is a Video Miles put together from 5 evening hunts in 5 different stands last season on the Nunley Chittim -Holden Pasture Deer Lease. This ranch is a low fence and all deer are free range. with no introduced genetics. This video is off 1 SD card of 18 I gave him.. He is working on Part 3 now .

*This video has several bucks breeding one doe so be prepared if you don't want the youngsters to watch deer breeding.*

The video also shows 2 management bucks being taken plus several hogs being taken with a bow.

Hope y'all like it.. Its almost season and we are getting pumped up!
Brett Holden
*Watch in HD...*
*Click on the link to see video here*
*



*
www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

WOW! Nice place you got Capt Ahab!!! Congrats, you put my lil game cam pics to shame! And not to mention my kings to your swords LOL! Congrats again, I always enjoy your posts on here and blue water board!


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Very cool Sir!!! Great footage and music!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cool footage and a great job sewing it all together! Thanks for sharing once again!

Rick


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks guys for the kind replies.. We enjoy sharing the fishing and hunting videos. It has been great having Miles part of our team putting all the footage together.. Thanks again for he kind words. Brett Holden


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD (Oct 27, 2005)

*Upcoming season*

When are you going to put cameras out? You should have some toads this year with the timely rain you received. I still need to get my boy down there, maybe after my Colorado trip we can get together. Show me some pics,!!


----------



## FishingAggie (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow! Those are some real monsters! Keep posting up the videos!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for posting the videos. They are spectacular!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

If the part 1 didn't getting me going that one did!! I hate not being able to get down there this week. I can't wait to be able to spend more time watching some of the monsters and maybe even take one. My bow skills are getting better! I hope to help out on the hog population to say the least!!!

Looking forward to Part 3!!!!

Josh


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome video, spectacular looking Ranch..


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

CSCHOOLFIELD said:


> When are you going to put cameras out? You should have some toads this year with the timely rain you received. I still need to get my boy down there, maybe after my Colorado trip we can get together. Show me some pics,!!


 Thanks Clay. Looking forward you having you and your boy down this year we have a lot of bucks to take this season. From what little I have seen it looks like the deer have done very well this year! We put out cameras on a couple stands this week. Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

FISH TAILS said:


> If the part 1 didn't getting me going that one did!! I hate not being able to get down there this week. I can't wait to be able to spend more time watching some of the monsters and maybe even take one. My bow skills are getting better! I hope to help out on the hog population to say the least!!!
> 
> Looking forward to Part 3!!!!
> 
> Josh


 Looking forward to the season Josh.. I just sent ya a couple of pics from this past trip down to the ranch..

Thanks everyone for the kind words again.. Looking forward to season already.. Brett


----------



## FishingAggie (Mar 7, 2012)

When is part 3 out, Brett? I'm chomping at the bit!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

FishingAggie said:


> When is part 3 out, Brett? I'm chomping at the bit!


Thanks ,can't wait my self.. Its getting that time of the year.. Miles just finished up a fishing video of the trip we took with the my dad and Hunters dad .. I'm hoping he has another deer video done soon.. He has enough footage that's for sure lol..

Here is a pic I took at the ranch this week. We had a bunch of guys down getting ready for season and topping off feeders. The deer I have seen so far are looking GREAT. Here is a little fella that hung around camp this week.

Thanks again everyone for the cool replies.. Brett


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Those deer and pics are nice! I can't wait to see what they do this year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

10 @ 3:25, the 9 @ 10:21 , 8 @ 10:45... my favorites. great deer.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

As usual some awesome bucks Brett! I'm looking forward to going down there this year with my boys, gonna be a great experience. Seeing pictures you've shown me over past few years will have a guy dreaming of big bucks as he falls asleep!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Kyle 1974 said:


> 10 @ 3:25, the 9 @ 10:21 , 8 @ 10:45... my favorites. great deer.


Thanks Kyle.. Looking forward to this season.

Roy, we are looking forward to having you and the youngsters down this year.. The few deer we have seen look above average this year but only have seen the bucks around camp. Hope the rest of the ranch looks the same. We plan on taking several management bucks this season. Your hunts put us right at a dozen 2cooler youth hunts so far for the season. This is going to be a fun one! ..

Brett


----------



## Cat Daddy (Jul 8, 2008)

How are the deer looking this year?
Can't wait for more pictures!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Cat Daddy said:


> How are the deer looking this year?
> Can't wait for more pictures!


The deer are looking incredible this year. I sat for an hour last trip and didn't see much but we checked the camp area cameras and what deer we saw looked like they exploded. One of our lease members went down Saturday to do a little work and sat in his stand. He said it was super hot and saw only a few bucks. Ill post up more pictures he sent me in a little while.. here are a couple of the bucks he sent me over a hundred pics so Ill post more later..Here is a kinda wide one and a pretty trashy buck that looks cool.. I'm headed down to do some work in the morning ... Hope to get a look at a couple bucks my self.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

LOL! Still killing us softly with the pictures and videos 

Sweet.

TH


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Lol TH.. I'm looking forward to getting down there. Lots of work to do and can't wait to see some of the he deer. Here is another pic my buddy sent me.. The rest are on my computer. I'll try and get some pics this trip to post up.


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

We had a good time at the Dilley deer contest on Saturday. My boy was pretty pumped up to get his jacket! He's as excited about hunting this year as I am 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice Jason! We are looking forward to getting that young man back down here again this year. 
I'm at the ranch in a stand now. Here is a picture of the first buck out this evening

That pics for you TH lol


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

broadonrod said:


> Nice Jason! We are looking forward to getting that young man back down here again this year.
> I'm at the ranch in a stand now. Here is a picture of the first buck out this evening
> 
> That pics for you TH lol
> View attachment 1699914


Not a bad frame but his tine length sucks.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Kyle 1974 said:


> Not a bad frame but his tine length sucks.


... Hope your having a good season bro..

Here is a fresh pic from a couple of minutes ago. Its getting dark the deer are leaving and I'm headed to pick up a couple buddies sitting in a stand with their






cameras.

We are working on our youth hunt giveaway now. We are trying to get a little creative. I'll get the youth hunt contest up soon.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Studs. One day Brett maybe y'all will have a spot when I get the kiddo's college funds squared away. 


Top notch native deer ranch.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Hot update!!!!! Rumor is that a 200" class deer took a dirt nap today with a bow on the Chittim!!! WOWSER!! 
Details coming soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Mikeyhunts said:


> Hot update!!!!! Rumor is that a 200" class deer took a dirt nap today with a bow on the Chittim!!! WOWSER!!
> Details coming soon!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, that'd be pretty sweet! Gonna have to get Brett to send me some pics!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

It's not a rumor guys. It is a hell of a buck!!!


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

elkhunter49 said:


> It's not a rumor guys. It is a hell of a buck!!!


 Awesome....Ready for the pics.. Congrats..


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

WOW


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

finz said:


> Awesome....Ready for the pics.. Congrats..


I wish I'd taken the buck. Hell I don't even dream that big!!!! I just got to see a photo. I'm sure Brett will post some photos of it soon!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Congrats on the monster, I hope to see it tomorrow if they are still there!!
Bring on the pictures!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks guys! Fixing to post pics on our live season thread.. I just started it here on the board ... I'll keep updating that thread like we do each season! Thanks for the replies.. They just left another deer contest and sent me some pics


----------

